# Kinda feeling age stamped



## Olwestern (Sep 20, 2021)

I found this site. We have lots of snow so having my own plow was essential. So is having back up. Also important is keeping up on the snowpack. We have gravel drives. So on generally I leave the first snow fall on the ground n drive on it to pack a base so I don't plow the grave off. 
Hey I got ol iron n had to get good at fixing things with what I had. And be able to keep it going. My old trucks are nice, I can work on them n know what I have. Nice teaching the kids n now grandkids how to mechanic n weld. Our daughter is a truck driver and also has several welding certifications, she works in the arctic. Proud papa aging myself again. Anyhows I had to get the job done n me n my ol iron kinda work together good. 
But I'm also feeling a bit nestolgic. Thinking of the times 40 years ago n what we had for equipment. Old 740 (?) Chamion graders . The same plows I'm using today. And truck. 966 loaders with blades made from pieces of the oil pipeline strapped on with binders. Chains that weighed 500 pounds. 
The highway service wasn't what it is today. Folks did a lot of roads n still maintain the ice roads. But plowing snow is plowing snow. And the days when folks stopped n helped pull you out or were brokeen knew their time was coming. And the honor system was strong. 
And probably because I'm kinda just getting to be slightly elder group of very fine folks. I like to help out where I can. 
Hey it tiss the season all hurry up n wait


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Olwestern said:


> I found this site. We have lots of snow so having my own plow was essential. So is having back up. Also important is keeping up on the snowpack. We have gravel drives. So on generally I leave the first snow fall on the ground n drive on it to pack a base so I don't plow the grave off.
> Hey I got ol iron n had to get good at fixing things with what I had. And be able to keep it going. My old trucks are nice, I can work on them n know what I have. Nice teaching the kids n now grandkids how to mechanic n weld. Our daughter is a truck driver and also has several welding certifications, she works in the arctic. Proud papa aging myself again. Anyhows I had to get the job done n me n my ol iron kinda work together good.
> But I'm also feeling a bit nestolgic. Thinking of the times 40 years ago n what we had for equipment. Old 740 (?) Chamion graders . The same plows I'm using today. And truck. 966 loaders with blades made from pieces of the oil pipeline strapped on with binders. Chains that weighed 500 pounds.
> The highway service wasn't what it is today. Folks did a lot of roads n still maintain the ice roads. But plowing snow is plowing snow. And the days when folks stopped n helped pull you out or were brokeen knew their time was coming. And the honor system was strong.
> ...


There is a few of us older or should I say experienced guys on here. Where in Alaska are you.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> There is a few of us older or should I say experienced guys on here. Where in Alaska are you.


I've got a year on you and someone in jersey is older than me.

@Olwestern , 
I've seen a lot of snow removal equipment people would laugh at today, but they got the job done. 
I'm sure your experience will be appreciated by many on here.

You'll also discover there are some people who ask for advice, but don't like the answer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Olwestern said:


> 966 loaders with blades made from pieces of the oil pipeline strapped on with binders.


This one kinda gave me some deja vu all over again...


----------



## Olwestern (Sep 20, 2021)

EWSplow said:


> I've got a year on you and someone in jersey is older than me.
> 
> @Olwestern ,
> I've seen a lot of snow removal equipment people would laugh at today, but they got the job done.
> ...


Yeah, to bad some folks can be negative when we're all here to learn n help each other. For me , if you're taking care of the folks around you you are automatically taking care of yourself. 
Besides I could out plow them anyhows. 
I learned what I know without the internet. And had to figure out how to get the job done. And in AK 40 years ago, your all you had n don't count on parts. Just get the job done. 
With what you have. But looking back I'm feeling kinda proud about it. Heck I even got to plow out n set up the staging area for the Iditarod. 
Yeah it was somewhat easier


----------



## Olwestern (Sep 20, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This one kinda gave me some deja vu all over again...


Yeah like who figured out about using the fuel petal as the kill switch. Company I worked for had a model A and 2 model Cs. How about firing up the pony motors on Cat 12f ? So you could start the grader engine. 
Or using a weed burner torch, remember those, to preheat the engine block. Follow the frost line up on the block as is came to temperatures. 
Of course nothing else wanted to work when it's 25 below. But I did enjoy it


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Olwestern said:


> I found this site. We have lots of snow so having my own plow was essential. So is having back up. Also important is keeping up on the snowpack. We have gravel drives. So on generally I leave the first snow fall on the ground n drive on it to pack a base so I don't plow the grave off.
> Hey I got ol iron n had to get good at fixing things with what I had. And be able to keep it going. My old trucks are nice, I can work on them n know what I have. Nice teaching the kids n now grandkids how to mechanic n weld. Our daughter is a truck driver and also has several welding certifications, she works in the arctic. Proud papa aging myself again. Anyhows I had to get the job done n me n my ol iron kinda work together good.
> But I'm also feeling a bit nestolgic. Thinking of the times 40 years ago n what we had for equipment. Old 740 (?) Chamion graders . The same plows I'm using today. And truck. 966 loaders with blades made from pieces of the oil pipeline strapped on with binders. Chains that weighed 500 pounds.
> The highway service wasn't what it is today. Folks did a lot of roads n still maintain the ice roads. But plowing snow is plowing snow. And the days when folks stopped n helped pull you out or were brokeen knew their time was coming. And the honor system was strong.
> ...


Welcome to the club, we ain't old, we've just been around a little longer than most.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

EWSplow said:


> I've got a year on you and someone in jersey is older than me.
> 
> @Olwestern ,
> 
> You'll also discover there are some people who ask for advice, but don't like the answer.


We call those type of folks "********"...........

They're dead set on what they want to hear as an answer before asking the question, and are willing to fight to the death.......


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> We call those type of folks "askholes"...........
> 
> They're dead set on what they want to hear as an answer before asking the question, and are willing to fight to the death.......


Yikes, I just realized I'm one.
I've asked a Mason to do work for me, even though I knew what his answer would be.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Yikes, I just realized I'm one.
> I've asked a Mason to do work for me, even though I knew what his answer would be.


I'm bizzie?


----------



## Olwestern (Sep 20, 2021)

********, gotta borrow that one !!!!!


----------



## Olwestern (Sep 20, 2021)

So here I am putting together a new plow truck. A 1984 F-250 with a western plow from the 60s.
This is a new plow truck to me. And the window defroster heater even works in my new one.
I am ripping out the smog stuff n probably just put a holley 650 on it. It has a 351 Windsor engine in it now. If there was ever a need for keeping it simple it's with a plow truck. And there is no such thing as too much power. My 76 F-250 highboy has a bored 390, aluminum high rise with a 650 holley on top.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Olwestern said:


> So here I am putting together a new plow truck. A 1984 F-250 with a western plow from the 60s.
> This is a new plow truck to me. And the window defroster heater even works in my new one.
> I am ripping out the smog stuff n probably just put a holley 650 on it. It has a 351 Windsor engine in it now. If there was ever a need for keeping it simple it's with a plow truck. And there is no such thing as too much power. My 76 F-250 highboy has a bored 390, aluminum high rise with a 650 holley on top.


Did you say "HIGHBOY"?
there's someone in Colorado who'd be envious.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Olwestern said:


> So here I am putting together a new plow truck. A 1984 F-250 with a western plow from the 60s.
> This is a new plow truck to me. And the window defroster heater even works in my new one.
> I am ripping out the smog stuff n probably just put a holley 650 on it. It has a 351 Windsor engine in it now. If there was ever a need for keeping it simple it's with a plow truck. And there is no such thing as too much power. My 76 F-250 highboy has a bored 390, aluminum high rise with a 650 holley on top.


B4U get too far in check the front axle housing for cracks, usually around spring perch.
I wanna say right side was mine, (but that was awhile ago).
Since my father was a Mag Test Inspector I had to come up with a reason for this failure.
Back & Forth from plowing was my answer as it appears to break on back side of C.
When U get under there U'll see what I mean.

I did weld it and it was fine.

That truck broke every thing mechanical except the 460.
I did beat the poo out of it as I was in my early 20's and was it's original owner for 18 yrs.
Always started tho.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

And pictures please....!


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> And pictures please....!


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Circa 1981


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Had an 87 f350, 460, 4V Holley. Nice basic truck, she never ran out of power. Never broke down.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks....

Not gonna hit the "like" button on a ford though....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Had an 87 f350, 460, 4V Holley. Nice basic truck, she never ran out of power. Never broke down.


My '97 f350 just rolled 95k on the OD with the original clutch


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Thanks....
> 
> Not gonna hit the "like" button on a ford though....


Ya cut me deep.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> My '97 f350 just rolled 95k on the OD with the original clutch


That's nice.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BUFF said:


> My '97 f350 just rolled 95k on the OD with the original clutch


4k miles a year! You're right up there with my wife.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Ya cut me deep.


Lol sorry Im in a mood....
Iv got extended another 4 days, thought I was done this morning.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Lol sorry Im in a mood....
> Iv got extended another 4 days, thought I was done this morning.


Just be thankful it ain't snowing.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> Just be thankful it ain't snowing.


Sitting working in the truck is doable...
Grass cutting, trimming, im definitly gonna catch the line on something. 
I cut up some oak trees on Tues in my yard... Took me all day something that was probably only worth a couple hours...










Homecare had to come reset me, wife was pissed....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Lol sorry Im in a mood....
> Iv got extended another 4 days, thought I was done this morning.


Take the time and let it heal correctly, we're not teenagers anymore


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You sound like the surgeon... Geez its just a finger...

BTW I clued in to how serious it was when I was on the gurney and they had me sign a form giving consent for them to take the finger if they didnt like what they saw when they were in there.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

3 years ago a friend had to get all his toes cut off on 1 foot . His plow blade smashed down just behind the steel toe on his boot . He would not listen to the doc and stay off of it . He always did walk funny ......


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> 3 years ago a friend had to get all his toes cut off on 1 foot . His plow blade smashed down just behind the steel toe on his boot . He would not listen to the doc and stay off of it . He always did walk funny ......


Before the plow got him...?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Yup


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> 3 years ago a friend had to get all his toes cut off on 1 foot . His plow blade smashed down just behind the steel toe on his boot . He would not listen to the doc and stay off of it . He always did walk funny ......


Did he walk better after losing the toes?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Nope


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> 3 years ago a friend had to get all his toes cut off on 1 foot . His plow blade smashed down just behind the steel toe on his boot . He would not listen to the doc and stay off of it . He always did walk funny ......


Did he need a toe truck to take to the hospital.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

:laugh: He owns 4 tow trucks :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Did he need a toe truck to take to the hospital.


Careful you're going to put @BossPlow2010 out of biz...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SHAWZER said:


> :laugh: He owns 4 tow trucks :laugh:


And no toe trucks


----------



## Olwestern (Sep 20, 2021)

He probably walked funny because the seat was worn out on the outside edge. So he sat funny while plowing. 
Yeah I always considered myself a chevy guy. But I own the 76 highboy that I started a body off frame up overhaul. Including a new high hp 390 bored 30 over engine. Holley high rise with a 650- 4 barrel. Putting the new plow on my 84 or so F-250. And drive a 90 F-250. With a 460. 
But I do have my 79 El Camino for summer driving. My wife drives a ford car. Hey I also have a 1959 Dodge B-800 linesmans truck with a boom n auger. And a huge hydrolic winch. 
There all good some better


----------

